# Gonal-F 900 Pen at 150, How many doses?



## Cam Belle (Sep 28, 2009)

Hi,

Hope this isn't a stupid question to ask...

I have a 900 pen and have been prescribed 150 per day. I'll be going to the clinic for my first monitoring scan on day 7 and want to know, does the pen only hold exactly 900 or a little more? I'm concerned that after the initial prime that there won't actually be enough left for my dose on day 6, since 6 x 150 = exactly 900!!

Here's hoping they include a little extra for priming?

Thanks

Belle


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Belle,

Yes there is a little extra  You should be able to get exactly 900iu out of a pen so 6 doses will be okay to give.

Maz x


----------



## Cam Belle (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks Maz, I feel much better for tonight knowing that :0) xxx


----------

